# [Winner] Colin McRae DiRT 2 Product Key



## Code Geass

In!


----------



## Brian_

in!


----------



## razr m3

in


----------



## jshay

In!


----------



## un1b4ll

Pretty please + 1 kilocherry


----------



## ablearcher

May I join? Thank you!


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

IN! wanted to play this for ages


----------



## AnonUser

in


----------



## Harrier

in


----------



## KoukiFC3S

In. Thanks.


----------



## JasonCz

IN! and Thanks!


----------



## aksthem1

So in.


----------



## Evil-Jester

im so down for this i RLLY want dirt 2 i played at a friends house and i LOVED it


----------



## Schoat333

Loved Dirt 1, cant play it on W7 tho.

Im in!


----------



## JTD92

In


----------



## SugarySnack

In!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Cool, I don't yet have this.

In please


----------



## CorpussStalker

in


----------



## tlkamps

In!!!!!!


----------



## topdog

me too, thanks


----------



## Stealth Pyros

In


----------



## mr soft

In thanks.


----------



## thedarkknight

In it to win it!


----------



## SickStew

what time should i do the draw ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cloud8521

In!


----------



## Urkelz Pro

In!


----------



## zl4y3r

In, thank you.


----------



## KILLER_K

I will take a shot, thanks for the chance.


----------



## GOTFrog

Defenatly in, almost bought the game today too


----------



## benyu

in


----------



## Danny Boy

ohh i want in, havent bought a new game in months...


----------



## dasparx

definately in!


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

in


----------



## nepas

IN for the win!


----------



## paleblue

Yes please!!!


----------



## melantha

in


----------



## trooper001

In ftw.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

in!


----------



## SpeedNut

In!







Thanks for the generosity and good luck all!


----------



## mdbsat

In for sure!


----------



## Peace11uehman

in!


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

in


----------



## Ryanb213

Oh god, i want this. I had gotten it and my steam account was hijacked, then i was VAC banned. New steam account now.


----------



## Bikkit

Teh In


----------



## Cerberus

In!


----------



## Commended

In!


----------



## stellarhopper

in...


----------



## wolf2009

in in in !


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In. Will give away my key once i get a HD5850 later this week.


----------



## wizrd54

In







you are quite generous


----------



## assaulth3ro911

In


----------



## getbigtony

so in need for a new game!


----------



## woodpigeon4

In - I have the game but unfortunately don't own it (







) and would love to be able to have a genuine version.


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## SunnyD

Tag. I'm it.


----------



## Socom

In


----------



## ovyeminem

I am in.


----------



## TheCh3F

Count me in please







Nvm.... couldn't wait so I bought it.


----------



## fshizl

IN, dont have the game... got a diamond card


----------



## philhalo66

in


----------



## Jman_345

In!

Thanks OP


----------



## Kand

In!


----------



## nikolauska

In!


----------



## rammunition

in


----------



## mmalinaa

in for grat game


----------



## F1ForFrags

In for the key!!!

You give me Dirt 2 key, I give you key to my









I don't have Dirt 2, BTW


----------



## legoman786

In like games in the clearance bin!

um... what?


----------



## Ryan747

In, Great Give away


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

In


----------



## luffy

I'm in.
Thanks.


----------



## Xenthos

In


----------



## Daney

I'm in please! I loved the demo


----------



## JustusIV

In, 
Also have eyefinity so i will probably get the most enjoyment out of it








heh


----------



## ipar26

COOL in please,Ive only got the demo i cant afford to buy the full game.only way i could afford to buy it i would have to sell my ass.


----------



## Craiga35

So in!!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

In please


----------



## Nlclock

in







!


----------



## Epona

In


----------



## pioneerisloud

I would absolutely LOVE this game! It would go great with my Momo wheel







. I've enjoyed DiRT and GRID, and I always wanted DiRT2 since I saw the demo videos. My rig upgrades are more of a priority now though, so I can't afford new games at the moment.


----------



## Grobinov

I'd love to try this one out so I'm in too


----------



## robertoburri

Trust me, I do not own it. IN!


----------



## SickStew

Here can only be one winner i will do the Draw on Saturday 3/4/10

Regards
Keep on posting


----------



## SkillzKillz

in


----------



## LemonSlice

Would like to try, thanks


----------



## nategr8ns

Don't already own the game, and I'm also a huge fan of Subaru and a slight-fan of Rally.
In!


----------



## KarmaKiller

Would love to have this game! IN


----------



## kasuza

in


----------



## smoochee

count me in plz! Ive been wanting to get this game just happens to be that im too poor to buy it yet... winning it would be nice!


----------



## innocenceisdeath

In


----------



## metallicamaster3

I'm in!


----------



## nijikon5

In


----------



## macsbeach98

wow I am in I played it the other day on an Xbox I would love one of my own


----------



## admflameberg

count me in.


----------



## kaxel

In/


----------



## jwpowers5

in here as well


----------



## mypcisugly

In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnomerebel

im in


----------



## pcnuttie

IN! i need a new game badly.


----------



## [Teh Root]

In!


----------



## freedumb

shotgun


----------



## apointo

I'd love to test my G25 wheel on it.


----------



## ydna666

In


----------



## yuyuik

in, thanks for the chance


----------



## kaivorth

in


----------



## ReverbDP

Would Love it, Tried demo and I liked the game.

In Please


----------



## EaglePC

In


----------



## andos

in


----------



## bloodmack

Damn, I played this at a freinds house, such a good looking game! I wouldnt mind


----------



## H-man

In my mind


----------



## Lyfskills

In for the win!


----------



## LinksKitKat

In this would be great


----------



## simfreak47

I'm in! Thanks and good luck to everyone who enters


----------



## Drift0r

Ooooo. In! Thanks


----------



## Regamaster

Definitely IN!


----------



## Monsk

in!!!


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

In like Flynn


----------



## aSilva

in! thank you


----------



## riflepwnage

in


----------



## ShazBo

In!


----------



## cnor

In!


----------



## darksideleader

in


----------



## FuriousReload

Im in!


----------



## Jo0

Ou in please!


----------



## eseb1

Sure I'm in.


----------



## Yangas

in!


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

IN! I've only played the demo, but LOVED it


----------



## imadude10

IN! Maybe I'll pull out my G25 again if I win this.


----------



## olli3

Nice freebie







in!


----------



## adizz

in!


----------



## top4874

In.
Thanks


----------



## procpuarie

In!


----------



## NFSxperts

in please!


----------



## GBob314

I am in!


----------



## yakub0

in!


----------



## Mr.Pie

In!


----------



## greg8west

In!


----------



## Cvalley75

In


----------



## cl04k3d

In! Just bought a 5870, should be here next week and I don't have this game!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

in


----------



## radodrill

in it to win it


----------



## GSingh

hella-in.


----------



## /Fail

In.


----------



## killerhz

in for the win


----------



## sgdude

me.


----------



## hotmando

in!


----------



## LilMan

In!


----------



## Fox_Smash

In man, thanks for the freebie, really appreciated.


----------



## Iching

In. (-:


----------



## SupaSupra

Lol, I want in.


----------



## ghettogeddy

in please


----------



## solidsquirrell

in


----------



## rsfkevski

In FTW!


----------



## nicko42004200

in please


----------



## Jamar16

in


----------



## ?Dirty?

in


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Wow, In!


----------



## CurlyBrackets

in


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

In







.


----------



## Blade1000000

im in... i wanted to play this for so very long. curse the world of jobs (its giving me nothing)


----------



## vwgti

Worth a stab at it. Yes Im in.


----------



## go4life

Im in, very generous of you


----------



## aldfig0

In.


----------



## Richenbals

Don't own it and would love to try out my new build with some DX11 software.


----------



## pzyko80

in ty and gl all


----------



## Blooregard

In please.


----------



## Kaishi

In please! I really enjoyed GRID and have been looking for something new to play.


----------



## LiLChris

In.

Need a new game to play with my new rig built...half life 2 aint cutting it to test it lol


----------



## Redwoodz

I want it!


----------



## Turbonerd

In for the Win


----------



## coolrock6644

In please.







BTW congrats on your 5870.


----------



## SamuelL421

Count me in, my little bro got this with his 5870 and the game looks amazing...


----------



## champyg

In! Almost bought this a while back, but didn't have the funds.


----------



## monogoat

In!


----------



## Zombies8myBrain

In!!


----------



## headcracker

Epic Freebie, loved the frist one on x360. Not got around to getting the second one yet.

In.

Cheers.


----------



## chinesethunda

in please


----------



## CryWin

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## Interpolation

In please.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

IN! I love you.


----------



## KOBALT

Totally in! Have been wanting this game for awhile now.... Thanks!


----------



## metalrulz

I'm in.I've wanted to get the game just for dx11 but haven't had the money


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## specialk

like my lower INtestine.


----------



## l4n b0y

in! thx!


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Absolutely in for this, I played the "trial" version of this game and it is phenominal!!!


----------



## SWIZZY

in please! i just got my ASUS G72GX twp days ago and would love to play this game on it


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

in?


----------



## eagle3566

in


----------



## Dragondj0

In!


----------



## Andr3az

In!


----------



## NFL

in


----------



## Al8888

I am in... this is on steam right?


----------



## Chucklez

In.


----------



## egerds

in plz


----------



## chemicalfan

In for this please!


----------



## scutzi128

would be really nice to get this game im in


----------



## MoMurda

In! Loved the demo. And I wanna use my 5770 in DX11 more!


----------



## Crooksy

In for sure


----------



## SillyCang

in


----------



## biatchi

In please


----------



## doggymad

In


----------



## Anish

if i got the key from you this would be my first racing game. i'm more of a fps kinda guy but i would like to try something different.


----------



## snoball

is this a contest to win the game? IN!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

In also. Thank you very much OP







.


----------



## Nhb93

In please.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Count me in please! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## evilspongebob72

In please


----------



## oliverw92

In!


----------



## felipeanon

in


----------



## Fabricate

I would really like a dirt 2 key. : )


----------



## MeeMoo220

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## i7Stealth1366

in!


----------



## Antolen

In for dirt 2


----------



## xypex982

In!


----------



## MeTechE

Oh why not, I'm in too


----------



## NKrader

in


----------



## Nelson2011

in


----------



## sP00N

In (My 5770 didn't come with one







)


----------



## kurei

in. My 5850 OC didnt come with one either...


----------



## BenRK

Me please? =D


----------



## Epic Century

In Please. Wanted to get this when I had best buy credits, and now I can't get it.


----------



## gerikoh

In!


----------



## loony

in


----------



## Ocnewb

In!! Thanks OP!


----------



## Hildolf

In. Didnt get one with my powercolor 5850


----------



## Polska

Consider me entered.


----------



## aweir

Guys, how do we know it didn't come from a keygen?


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

in


----------



## TheReaperWaits

In! Ty OP.


----------



## Lawcheehung

in! will be great when i make enough money one day to upgrade from my intel 945gm


----------



## ovyeminem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aweir*


Guys, how do we know it didn't come from a keygen?


Because if it came from a keygen which i really doubt it, it wouldnt work on Steam for which this key is because afaik all Dirt2 games that came with ATI 5k series are for Steam.


----------



## redmustang

In


----------



## DaMirrorLink

why not, in


----------



## [email protected]

In!

Thanks, SickStew!


----------



## Floy

In!


----------



## Corruption

In


----------



## FatalityxZ

in


----------



## Penicilyn

In


----------



## SickStew

loads of votes i'm going to pick a random page and who ever is in that page will be added to the shortlist


----------



## rip10793

So have u already picked a winner?
If not.....

IN!


----------



## lurkingdevil

In.


----------



## Core2uu

in ftw


----------



## Sin100

In, thanks!


----------



## piltuR

I am in! Since i dont own the game.


----------



## superbabosheki

In!


----------



## phoenix.dss

In!


----------



## Aden Florian

In!


----------



## theyedi

hi


----------



## rmvvwls

In please. Thanks Stew!


----------



## venom55520

IN thanks


----------



## Volcom13

In!


----------



## aznricer112

in also!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

In.









Thanks.


----------



## shadow19935

In please


----------



## KBcobra

in


----------



## KG363

In!


----------



## hli53194

In!


----------



## $ilent

Im in cheers!


----------



## SporkofdooM

Een!


----------



## Demented

In! My Gigabyte HD5870 didn't come with a coupon and I'm dying to try a DirectX11 game!


----------



## justarealguy

Definitely want. My roommate plays this a lot and I'd love to play some Dirt with him!


----------



## fssbzz

in~!
thanks


----------



## div1no

in :$


----------



## Bleep

IN!!!! thanks!


----------



## JorgyBaby

In please! I've been planning on getting this game, it would be good with the steering wheel I'm getting aswell.









Thanks for the chance


----------



## SickStew

Sorry I have yet to pick a winner yet i have been away at Santa Pod watching the Drag Racing


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SickStew* 
Sorry I have yet to pick a winner yet i have been away at Santa Pod watching the Drag Racing









Lucky sod!


----------



## N3G4T1v3

in


----------



## gamer11200

In


----------



## DRM28

In i have just downloaded the Demo[via steam]







, waana' play the full game


----------



## IrDewey

In


----------



## DarkShooter

i'm totally in!! i've been wanting that game for months now


----------



## Shev7chenko

In


----------



## hogans

In.


----------



## RyanBlackn

Totally in!


----------



## drew630

In


----------



## kasuza

In!


----------



## squid267

in!!!


----------



## Bazuny

I'm in thanks.


----------



## Kevlo

why not im in


----------



## j0n3z3y

Im in







Thnx


----------



## indofulioh

in!


----------



## iceblade008

In please!


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

In Please.


----------



## Pavelow

I'm in


----------



## ricklen

in


----------



## linkin93

Cool! I'll go in. i guess my borther could use a enw game


----------



## sweffymo

In FTW.


----------



## yakub0

In!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

In!


----------



## egerds

in plz i searched and couldn't find my name in list, If I already entered then please delete this post


----------



## crashovride02

I'm in thanks!!


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

In please, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## adelan

count me in


----------



## fishman78

I'd like to be in too please. Thanks!!


----------



## Astonished

im in!!!


----------



## Typhoeus

in!


----------



## xGTx

In please! thanks


----------



## Pabs

I'm in too.


----------



## anon-nick

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNn


----------



## jackeyjoe

in please, i really need a racing game...


----------



## srsparky32

in!!! thanks


----------



## xgeko2

Omg in wooooooooooo!:d


----------



## DuckYy

havent played the game but heard its the best. im in


----------



## hermitmaster

in


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

Definitely in on this one.


----------



## amd4200

Im in!


----------



## xDuBz

in.


----------



## test tube

een


----------



## semmmii

in!


----------



## DemonSnake

In!


----------



## JMT668

In!


----------



## Super304

In


----------



## Sanders54

In!


----------



## paulc87

in! how do you get it?


----------



## Moltar

In!


----------



## sbao26975

in


----------



## Su77en187

Count me in!


----------



## tagurtoast

in


----------



## Ysbl

InnnInninInInIN


----------



## Coopa

in like flin .... i dont remember if i already posted in before in this thread...


----------



## Casper123

In!


----------



## nolonger

In!


----------



## philhalo66

in


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

IN,

thanks


----------



## Danny_B

In! =]


----------



## mmx+

Count me in, I'd like to try out a DX11 title on my HD5670


----------



## BBB89

In


----------



## Conley

In!


----------



## vspec

In!


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

in!


----------



## mitchbowman

in


----------



## Setzer

In


----------



## Darx

In!!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

In


----------



## thisispatrick

In! I bought a 5870 when it didn't come with Dirt 2 :'(


----------



## smashblock

In


----------



## EnzoLT

in! always wanted to try dx11


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EnzoLT*


in! always wanted to try dx11


yeha well it decreases fps for very little visual gain

force dx9/10 for WAY better frame rates!


----------



## Dragondj0

In, I would love a go, Well that is if it hasn't gone yet. Seeing the thread has been going for several days now =/


----------



## SickStew

When should I pick the Winner


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SickStew*


When should I pick the Winner


Whenever you want? It is your thread you know


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SickStew*


When should I pick the Winner


nao


----------



## igob8a

No not yet!

I'm In!

Ok now


----------



## BradleyW

In


----------



## CorpussStalker

I think a week is long enough


----------



## HighOC

can i ? Tnxz


----------



## jbobb

In! Thanks!


----------



## cory1234

in


----------



## pcnoob1

In


----------



## hotmando

In!!!


----------



## Fr0st

IN, good sir!


----------



## cloud8521

in again







oh wait...


----------



## C-bro

In if it's not chosen yet.


----------



## like30ninjas

in for the win.


----------



## LiLChris

36 pages later, umm was this a joke? lol


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
36 pages later, umm was this a joke? lol

36? I got 9 pages...but nonetheless, I hope he picks a winner soon. Preferably before Direct2Drive's sale on the game is over.


----------



## SickStew

I will pick the winner from page 26

*Short-list*
Venom55520
Volcom13
Aznricer112
Zuppster
i_ame_killer_2
shadow19935
KBcobra
KG363
Mbarry
$ilent


----------

